# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  حصريا - فيلم كابتن هيما -

## ساره

للتحميل 

الجزء  الاول


الجزء الثاني


الجزء الثالث

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا رغم اني ما بطيق تامر حسني

----------


## ساره

> شكرا رغم اني ما بطيق تامر حسني


عفوا - مع انه تامر حسني بجنن حرام عليك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## coconut

فيلم مصري !!!!!!!!!!!!!شكرا سارة  


لكن لا .... ما أتفرج على الإنتاج المصري عندي حساسية مفرطة منو  :SnipeR (51): 

يجيب لي عمى الألوان :Db465236ff:

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً بس أنا حضرتو بالسنيما لأنو لتامر حسني الفنان المفضل عندي

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

فلم بجنن 

عندي سي دي 

مشكوره على زوووء الرفيع

----------

